
Show HN: The Easiest DIY Phone System for Your Small Business - harinik
https://contactcentral.io/
======
larrymcp
There are lots of typos and grammar errors on every page of the site. I would
recommend getting those fixed, as this will cause you to lose credibility with
potential customers.

Visually attractive site design though!

~~~
harinik
Thank you will get them fixed

------
harinik
We are allowing users with Twilio credentials to sign up for free ( up to 6
months)

